# Sexy, funny, hardcore: Testosterone (incl. updates)



## Witchblade (Mar 2, 2007)

Thought I'd post some of the shit I like, I'm sure most of you will like most of it. I'm thinking of keeping this thread updated if you guys like this.

*Sexy*
Ele erotic dance

Gisele striptease

*Funny*
Best of Trigger Happy

What does Marsellus Wallace look like? Dutch site, but just click the above vid and it will play.

Gay Chinese playbacking

1337 cat humor

*Hardcore*
Best of MMA fights 

2006 Slam Dunk Contest

*Music Videos*
Dope - Debonaire [Live]

Dope - Everything sucks

*Pictures*
1. Warhammer: Black orc warboss 
2. Warhammer: Chaos space marine
3. Unknown chick
4. Keeley Hazell


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 2, 2007)

loved trigger happy

nice link


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 2, 2007)

Firefox wallpaper


> http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/linux-wallpaper/firefox_321255.jpg



Lee Priest
nice wallpaper
Britney spears parody
Stop! Hammertime!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ele = a big chubby

Keeley Hazell


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 2, 2007)

Ele chubby are you kidding me?! She's sweet! Applebottom jeans and a big rack, woooo.

*Hardcore*
Best of Parkour


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought that was Lee in your avatar.


----------



## fufu (Mar 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Ele = a big chubby
> 
> Keeley Hazell



chubby!?!??


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 2, 2007)

No, I was saying I was the one with the chubby.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 2, 2007)

keeley keeley keeley





keeley
keeley
keeley
keeley

Bakerboy, that certainly explains it.


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2007)

Triger Happy rocks.

Are you in the UK, Witchblade?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 2, 2007)

That gay chinese playbacking was actually funny to me because the other day I got into a mood and found the Karaoke Channel on the tube and started belting out some songs while my GF was browsing the computer for tickets for her and her friend to go to Anaheim for a wedding and shop around.  It was funny as hell and she almost peed her pants...my dogs were going crazy too so the whole thing was a continuum of comedic calamity...


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Triger Happy rocks.
> 
> Are you in the UK, Witchblade?


I'm Dutch actually, but Holland is a country with a lame culture so I'm more into the British/American things. Monty Python, Trigger Happy, Simpsons, Family Guy, etc.


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'm Dutch actually, but Holland is a country with a lame culture so I'm more into the British/American things. Monty Python, Trigger Happy, Simpsons, Family Guy, etc.



Cool. Your English is excellent by the way, but then again so is most Dutch people's. The Dutch are one of my favourite nationalities, I've met loads on holiday and especially while travelling, and without exception, they've all been fun and easy going.  And most of the Dutch girls I've met are super hot.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, most Dutch people are very openmindend and tolerant. Always been that way, we've always been one of the first countries to accept gay marriage, female equality, the Islam, etc. It's the main reason tons of refugees come to Holland. And I concur Dutchies are pretty good looking overall.

It's great to live in Holland really, eventhough the climate and the culture (as in: art, language, movies) suck donkeyballs.

Average dutch female:





You from the states or the uk?


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

This is the most organized thread I have ever seen!


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You from the states or the uk?



No, I'm on Christmas Island.  The girls here are a little unusual....


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2007)

Australian Chick - Google You're right, the chicks are kind of fuzzy in Australia.

And fufu, I like to keep things organized. 

*Funny*
Soccer is for idiots

*Hardcore*
World's fastest climber? Christ, talking about grip strength. It's Dan Osman (sp?) btw and he actually fell to his death one day.

Ever thought of just riding over those annoying road posts that block that block certain areas in the city? Watch this.
Monster truck full of sand colliding with a 3ft. post


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Soccer training.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, that climning video is insane. I remember seeing that a while ago, still amazing.


----------



## goob (Mar 3, 2007)

Soccer training

Watch from 1:50 in....


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha, schwalbe training.

*Hardcore*
The Impossible Quiz [Game]

And that Ronaldinho vid is a fake, nicely done though.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sexy*
Brianna Frost 

*Hardcore*
You get the best from baskteball and american football and this is what you get.
Slambal


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 6, 2007)

fufu said:


> Wow, that climning video is insane. I remember seeing that a while ago, still amazing.




srsly... He didn't even use any safety gear?


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 6, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> srsly... He didn't even use any safety gear?


None, and he was crazy enough to take a flying leap while climbing. That's badass... and retarded.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 6, 2007)

it`s fine , yes man, be upadating the treat.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Yeah, most Dutch people are very openmindend and tolerant. Always been that way, we've always been one of the first countries to accept gay marriage, female equality, the Islam, etc. It's the main reason tons of refugees come to Holland. And I concur Dutchies are pretty good looking overall.
> 
> It's great to live in Holland really, eventhough the climate and the culture (as in: art, language, movies) suck donkeyballs.
> 
> ...





If that is the average Dutch female, I'm coming to live with you!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 6, 2007)

KelJu said:


> If that is the average Dutch female, I'm coming to live with you!



Don't be fooled... this might be the face on the other side!


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd still bang her doggystyle or with a sack on her head. That ass is sinful.


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I'd still bang her doggystyle or with a sack on her head. That ass is sinful.



That 'face' is a sin......


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 7, 2007)

That too.

*Funny*
Borat Deleted Scene

The Joy of Painting with Bob Ross That man is so boring it's almost hypnotizing, but god he can paint. Watch 5 mins of it and you'll feel stoned.

Family Guy 'Lois in jail'

*No Category*
Evidence you can walk/crawl over the wings of a flying plane

Stealing a car with a tennis ball

I've no idea what this is, but I like it (and Jenna Jameson looks hawt)


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Witch, do you ever hit the cafe's for some smoking?


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 7, 2007)

this might be one of the best threads at IM in a long time


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Witch, do you ever hit the cafe's for some smoking?


Nah, I don't smoke. Pot occasionally, but no ciggy's. I don't drink often either, only when I'm at a boring party.

Glad you like it Ivan. Here's a special pic, just for you.
Vida Guerra
She's right, she's not just ass. Look at that rack man, beauty divine.


----------



## the nut (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 7, 2007)

Nut, you rock.

also WB, I didn't see those pics yet, you rock too.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

Enjoy it while it lasts guys, because we're not allowed to post nude pics I'm afraid. Great set though. Playboy at its best.


----------



## goob (Mar 8, 2007)

the nut said:


>



Wow. Nothing like 25 red X's to turn you on.....


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)

Mine works.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2007)

Poor goob. Here's something to cheer you up.

*Sexy*
Adriana Lima




Adriana Lima

Aria Giovanni








Wallpapers.
Aria Giovanni
Aria Giovanni
Aria Giovanni
Aria Giovanni
Aria Giovanni
Aria Giovanni

Two Girls Making Out I think the one on the right turned lesbian at that very moment.

Sexy cam girl

Jenna Jameson lesbian kissing

For all the asian lovers

Striptease

Erotic dance

Mindy Vega striptease

More kissing girls



*Hardcore*
Bas Rutten MMA Highlight Gotta love this guy. 

High speed fotoshopping Scarlett Johansson masterpiece. You might wanna mute this one.

Parkour I'm so fucking jealous... that's just badass.

More badass athletics



*Music Videos*
Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death Great classic/techno mix with a very nice clip.

*No Category*
John Terry brutal incident Chelsea vs Arsenal This guy's lucky to be alive.

Amazing thunderstorm

Cute kitten'ss first steps

*Funny*
More Soccer/Football bloopers Some really good ones in this one. Watch when the referee goes KO and when the medicine crew does more damage than the other players.

Family Guy - Brian owes Stewie money

Barbell accident Momma! Momma!


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)

A Tribute to the Best Sport Ever!


----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## the nut (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Mar 8, 2007)

This thread just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2007)

Definately cheered me up!


Adriana Lima, mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 9, 2007)

The guy with the beer and the lady on the treadmill. 


*Hardcore*
French beatboxer in Nouvelle Star (French Idols)


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 9, 2007)

*Sexy*
Jelena Jensen


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 10, 2007)

the nut said:


> Mine works.



so does mine....this thread is the exception


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 11, 2007)

*Sexy*
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## goob (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh....HELL YES!!!!!!

She's one of my favourites...


This thread just keeps improving.......make a sticky.


----------



## goob (Mar 11, 2007)

The Most beautiful woman in the World......


----------



## ponyboy (Mar 11, 2007)

Who is THAT?  She's incredible!


----------



## goob (Mar 11, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Who is THAT? She's incredible!


 

Kate Beckinsale.  Def No#1, by a long way.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Mar 11, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Sexy*
> Scarlett Johansson



Holy fuck she is fine.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 18, 2007)

*Funny*
Sex in high school vs sex in college [LSFW]

*No Category*
How many jews did mamma kill? 

Actual size whale on your PC (!)

Nooooooooo!

Electrifying a pickle

Crab Invasion!

Begging bears (first vid only)

Heliodisplay: reality catches up with sci-fi

Alex DePue playing Micheal Jackson and Yes on the violin

*Hardcore*
Contortionist

Arnold Schwarzenegger 1975

Wrestling with an octopus. Crazy japanese...

Awesome fight scene

Wushu masters: amazing martial arts

Jet Skiing to a whole new level

*Sexy*
Carmen Electra


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 18, 2007)

Carmen Electra is the hottest bitch to ever grace our planet.  I'll fight anyone who disagrees.


----------



## fufu (Mar 18, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Carmen Electra is the hottest bitch to ever grace our planet.  I'll fight anyone who disagrees.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 22, 2007)

*Sexy*
Babe undressing

See this as a goodbye present as I'm going to Rome for 8 days. I'll update this thread with a load of good shit again after Rome.

Cheers.


----------



## Nate K (Mar 22, 2007)

YouTube Video










d


----------



## Nate K (Mar 22, 2007)

it worked, woaaaah.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Mar 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> .... Playboy at its best.




thaats what that takes...and to think I've been wasting my life nOt dointhat!  .. could a been rich:/.. .. or .. naked enough to just not care. the breaks of the hard road huh..

BtL.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 8, 2007)

*Funny*
Civil Protection A comedy show made in Half Life 2. Genious!

Ehm...

Charles has a licking problem

Ridiculous B-movie stunt That's just sad.

UFO-porno: wtf?

Nice wonderbra promotion

Dolphin humping man
And again

How to annoy your friends at work This must totally piss people off.

*Interesting*
Leopard kills baboon but saves baby baboon The leopard actually seems quite human.

Real 3D Video

Very nice Shell/Ferrari commercial

Homopolar motor

GTA IV Teaser

16 cars on their left tires only

Slomo katana cutting through food Slomo ftw.

*Other*
Nasty motor accident

Extreme tornado's

Would you care for some croc meat? Ugh.

*Sexy*
Today is lesbian day.










Shay Laren
Shay Laren
Shay Laren
Shay Laren


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> That gay chinese playbacking was actually funny to me because the other day I got into a mood and found the Karaoke Channel on the tube and started belting out some songs while my GF was browsing the computer for tickets for her and her friend to go to Anaheim for a wedding and shop around.  It was funny as hell and she almost peed her pants...my dogs were going crazy too so the whole thing was a continuum of comedic calamity...



spontaneous silly sounds like home. the other day i said something n made milk come out of tesla's nose. a bit later, still in a silly mood she wrote all over her face with a permanent marker.  while i went on about how she shouldn't she "washed" it off with a mr. clean magic eraser. "washed" = abraded. after 20 minutes of soaking her face in water laughing at herself and saying how bad it hurt she calmed down n forgot about it enough to make a face at a video game which caused her to then scream in pain. which resulted in starbucks frappacino coming out my nose...  

ps. never wash your face with any sponge like that. her skin was just pink but i looked online n some kids have gotten serious injury from magic eraser type sponges.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

does anyone use stumbleupon? i love it. you tell it your interests and it finds sites you might like. it keeps track of your favorite pages and you can view other peoples favorites. 

Bizarre

Female tiger + male lion =  900 pound liger

African Lion Kisses Its Rescuer

The 101 best sites for writers

College finals from Hell

Test Your Geography Knowledge- Africa 

 Medieval History

 Medieval Warfare           


          Medieval Life

 Torture Devices

Medieval Blog Main Page
         Medieval Castle History



​

  CONAN   GALLERY 

Forbidden Library: Banned and Challenged Books

Neatorama  & Blog Archive   & 13 Photographs That Changed the World.

Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 8, 2007)

*Carte-de-visite*
 In the late-1850s in Europe, Andre Disdéri popularized photos-as-calling-cards called carte-de-visite.







This carte-de-visite is of an interesting character called Eugen Sandow, dubbed the first modern bodybuilder who gained fame in late 1800s.

Sandow: Historic Photographs of Early Bodybuilders - The Sandow Museum: History of Bodybuilding - A Tribute to Eugen Sandow


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 8, 2007)

Britney used to be sexy. Once.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 8, 2007)

*Shocking*
Accused cop killer gets beaten up before court

*Funny*
South Park & The Simpsons compilation





YouTube Video











Looking for a date? Check out this sexy stud.





YouTube Video











*Game*
Escape the room

*Interesting*
Documentary against Al Gore's global warming propaganda
The Great Global Warming Swindle

Oh the YouTube links got messed up so just press the link to watch the vids.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 28, 2007)

*Hardcore*
Cave jumping

Code Guardian - shortfilm about WWII's Pearl Harbor

*Goodies*
Lots of free handy software downloads

Search through multiple torrent search sites at once

Tweak your PC

Top 35 Torrent sites

*Funny*
Top 100 Chuck Norris etc. facts - classics by now

Bush contradicts himself on The Daily Show

Tiger reveals his hidden weapon to innocent bystanders

Comedy central free episodes

Super glue joke - Funny or just fucked up?

*Shocking*
Man attacked by lion

This woman thinks she's really hot [NSFW!]

*Interesting*
Animals from the dephts of the sea

*Deathmatch*
Camel Spider 
VS
Scorpion

Who will win?
Camel Spider VS Scorpion

*Sexy*
Claudiane - I wish they broadcasted this Brazilian show in Holland!

Cute girl


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2007)

Evil Nine Crooked Video


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a pretty damn cool music clip!


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 29, 2007)

i though it was great.


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 looking badass [Trailer]


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2007)

*Funny*
120mm Howitzer

Throwing cake at bugs - awesome camera work

*Hardcore*
Extreme acrobatics

Bruce Lee meets soccer - Tsatsulow 

*Other*
Fire fighting - you can't beat 7 tons of liquid propane

Spider Mobile - err dunno if I'd spent $15,000 on this

Kung Fu cow

Terminator VS Robocop mash-up - very well edited

*Sexy*
Femme

Sweet Victoria

Emily Scott
















Linking all this is quite some work, so is anyone still really watching this?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

i am.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (May 6, 2007)

please and thank you.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

you live in the netherlands don't you?  I want to see some nugs, green ones that is


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2007)

I do.


----------



## Little Wing (May 6, 2007)

if any gay guys or straight women are watching this thread there's actually a website called The Perfect Phallus. nsfw.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

no gay men on iron mag was one but he left


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2007)

No gay men or straight women in a thread called 'Testosterone'.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2007)

This is to keep the gays out of this thread.


----------



## Little Wing (May 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> No gay men or straight women in a thread called 'Testosterone'.




hmmm, what attracts straight women quicker than testosterone?


----------



## Witchblade (May 7, 2007)

Err...Charm? Money? Muscle? Penis? 

... Never mind, you win.


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2007)

*Hardcore*
Muay Thai

Pool tricks I'd turn the volume down.

Amazing drummer

*Other*
Most effective commerical ever Must-see Is the sound working with you guys?

Baby playing with cobra What's wrong with these parents?!

Smallest mother ever?

*Funny*
Let's piss on people in the river

Fast food rap

Guy making really odd faces

Backflip down a hill

Spiders on drugs Must-see

Little boy doing Little Bow Wow Watch him dance.

Stewie Griffin soundboard


































There, I plundered dailyhaha for you. Some of these are really old, but they might be new for some.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

good update!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

lot of good stuff 

i love the pissing one


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)

Shortly after her wedding, the newlywed wife is complaining to her mother about her husband's insatiable sexual appetite. 

"He wants to do it 15 times a day, anytime, anyplace, anywhere -- on the table, on the stairs, on the sofa, in the car, in the morning, in the afternoon, and in the evening. I can barely walk anymore!" 

The mother advises her daughter to tell him that she has her period, which seems like a good idea. 

So that evening, when the husband comes home from work, he proceeds to undress himself and his wife, when she stops him. 

"I'm sorry sweetie, but it's that time of the month." 

The husband gets up, looks at his wife, and says, "It's all good honey. I understand." He puts on a robe and walks away. 

The wife is somewhat surprised at the mature reaction of her husband, until a few minutes later he returns holding two glasses and a bottle of champagne. 

So she asks, "What's going on, dear?" 

"We're celebrating!" he replies. 

"Celebrating? What exactly are we celebrating?" she asks. 

"Anal sex week!"


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)

Everybody on earth dies and goes to heaven. God comes and says, "I want the men to make two lines. One for the men that dominated their women on earth and the other for the men that were dominated by their women. Also, I want all the women to go with St. Peter." 

Said and done, the next time God looked, the women are gone and there are two lines. The line of the men that were dominated by their women was 100 miles long, and in the line of men that dominated their women, there was only one man. 

God got mad and said, "You men should be ashamed of yourselves. I created you in my image and you allowed yourselves to be dominated by your mates. Look at the only one of my sons that stood up and made me proud. Learn from him! Tell them my son, how did you manage to be the only one in this line?" 

And the man replied, "I don't really know. My wife just told me to stand here."


----------



## Mista (May 8, 2007)

Every mans dream


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)

Motocross Training Video - The Humor Archives - funny jokes, pictures, cartoons and movies


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)

*How to put on a brahttp://www.thehumorarchives.com/joke/How_to_put_on_a_bra*


----------



## Little Wing (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (May 9, 2007)

Stone car arse - The Humor Archives - funny jokes, pictures, cartoons and movies


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2007)

I bought a new painting, what do you think?


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2007)

link no work.


this is my favorite thread.


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2007)

The painting:


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> *How to put on a brahttp://www.thehumorarchives.com/joke/How_to_put_on_a_bra*



that was awesome

edit- but too bad it didn't show her goods


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The painting:



Oh. So the link _did_ work.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The painting:



DOMS will love it . I'm still deciding... I like white a lot too but i usually go for more of a white on white pattern.


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2007)

*Hardcore*
Lotus Elise racing For those interested in car racing. Hoax or not, his driving skills are amazing.

Rodney Mullen awesome skating

*Interesting*
Fireworks and lightning

Speed Painting Must See!

Porn is big business

Now this is home cinema

100 quotes, 100 movies, 100 numbers Countdown from 100 using film quotes. For the movie lovers among us.

Clouds wave formation; Wiki explanation on gravity waves

Lightning strikes in your backyard

A History of Everything in 10min Unless you're a creationist, a Must-see!

From egg to chicken

*Games*
Urban stickman sniper 

*Other*
Japanese girls with superpowers wrestling The japs are fucking weird.

Anti speeding campaign ad: heavy...

Now this is fresh fish

Zebra vs rhino

Cat vs turtle

The body baker

5000 pigeons in a car

Photoshop: how to make a girl slim

Extra terrestial bitch

Real life crash

Air sex This is really fucking sad!

*Funny*
Dog rapes duck

Family guy vs Capcom

Simpsons vs Family Guy

Urban sports: knock and don't run

*For Little Wing*
Baby compilation 

*Sexy*
Thong girl

Keeley Hazell





Kyla Cole
















http://img134.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc24&image=0ae00_VGI0282P040110.jpg
http://img140.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc246&image=6acd8issue45_25.jpeg

And...


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2007)

ha the babies are great but why is dog rapes duck a girl in a thong


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> http://www.flicklife.com/b0fefe65871369074926/Largest_Tongue_in_the_world.html
> 
> Real life crash




oh shit!!


----------



## Witchblade (May 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> oh shit!!


That's what I thought when I saw her rack! 

Oh... right, the crash. 



And dog rapes duck is a girl in a thong indeed.  Messed up that link, it's the same as 'thong girl' under Sexy.


----------



## Witchblade (May 18, 2007)

I also bought a new bike, what do you think?


----------



## Witchblade (May 19, 2007)

Today's theme is sports.

*Other*
Top 10 sports accidents 

Great moments in video Watch this one!

Soccer bloopers

Best of youtube (the uploader claims) First 4mins with the animals are best.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2007)

PHOTO COMPETITION, PHOTOGRAPHIC COMPETITION, FOTO, PHOTO, CONTEST

Photos from Last 5 Years Ranked by Photographer's Average Rating - photo.net
http://www.photo.net/gallery/photocritique/filter?rank_by=photog_avg&period=2000


----------



## Witchblade (May 20, 2007)

I like that one. I'm a big fan of black & white pics.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2007)

i spent all day sorting images.... i'm addicted.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

SeeqPod Music


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

Arnold Schwarzenegger - Blue Oyster Cult_-_Burning For You


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

Arnold Schwarzenegger - The Weather Girls_-_It's Raining Men


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger strips*








YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2007)

*HAMLET IS BACK .ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER .TRAILER . AMDSFILMS*








YouTube Video











The Trailer Mash » Hamlet Is Back (mashup)


----------



## Witchblade (May 24, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 24, 2007)

See now thAt was funny ..


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2007)

orgasm demos

The Sex Project: Orgasm Demo


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 3, 2007)

*Hardcore*
Extreme athletics First 3:50mins are a Must-see

Bike stunts Gay music included.

*Funny*
The Blob

Follow the ball! Must-see for guys.

Sexy window cleaners

*Other*
Condom trick Don't click it away, watch the last few seconds.  

Napster knows how to make catchy ads

*Sexy*
Which one is hotter, A or B?

A:






B:


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 3, 2007)

B looks like a man.


----------



## goob (Jun 3, 2007)

A. wind hands down.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 6, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ouch!





that shit is pretty funny


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Witchblade who is the first woman in post #124 - She's smokin'!   

P.S. I : this thread.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jun 6, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> orgasm demos
> 
> The Sex Project: Orgasm Demo


awww.. some days.. it's sooo good to be fml !


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 7, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Witchblade who is the first woman in post #124 - She's smokin'!


Shit yeah she's hot. I wish I knew who she was. I only know the second one is the pornstar Lanny Barby.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2007)

GeoHive: Graph on population size of countries

European Countries - Level Three - Online Learning


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 7, 2007)

i got 31 right


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2007)

i got 36, but that was after several tries 




Top 5 most dangerous roads of the world


----------



## the nut (Jun 8, 2007)

35, average error of 125 miles


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Those road pictures were great! Thanks for the post LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Those road pictures were great! Thanks for the post LW.



i'd love to go see them all. the ones with the natural windows etc... very tomb raider.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i'd love to go see them all. the ones with the natural windows etc... very tomb raider.


I've seen a documentary on that Bolivian Death Road, I would think it would be fun on a motorcycle.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I've seen a documentary on that Bolivian Death Road, I would think it would be fun on a motorcycle.....


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 11, 2007)

the nut said:


> 35, average error of 125 miles



38/46
83%
67miles average error 
260seconds

I'm bad at the tiny spec nations.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 12, 2007)

*Sexy*
Emily Scott Gallery


Scarlett Johansson





























Mindy Vega


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 12, 2007)

The Scarlett link doesn't work


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 13, 2007)

Works for me.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sexy*
It's webcam day.

Jenn

Natalie

For the Jap lovers

Luna _Only the first link is (L)SFW!_


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

*Hardcore*
Gymnastics

*Other*
Sick prosthetics


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

When this thread goes over 10,000 views I'll post up some pics and see if you guys can guess who I am.


----------



## THE BEAST (Jun 20, 2007)

DOPE kicks ass


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 21, 2007)

THE BEAST said:


> DOPE kicks ass


Definitely. American Apathy is one of the best albums to listen to in a workout.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 21, 2007)

Those guys are strong ass mo fo's


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

fufu said:


>



very nice.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

fufu said:


>


 
Na, a bit too muscular and defined for me.  Not bad facially, don't like the 6 pack, shoulders or thighs.  Just dose'nt seem right IMO.....


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

I prefer this shape/definition, more feminin.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

goob said:


> I prefer this shape/definition, more feminin.....



she's very nice too but i think the first girl would look pretty much like this not pumped up n so on for competition.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

speaking of testosterone i stumbled upon the wrestler chick chyna's private parts last nite.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> she's very nice too but i think the first girl would look pretty much like this not pumped up n so on for competition.


 
You may have a good point there.......


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Na, a bit too muscular and defined for me.  Not bad facially, don't like the 6 pack, shoulders or thighs.  Just dose'nt seem right IMO.....



I think she is super hot.


----------



## the nut (Jun 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> speaking of testosterone i stumbled upon the wrestler chick chyna's private parts last nite.



She's got a clit the size of a small cock.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 21, 2007)

*Sexy*
I prefer...

Stacey Lynn





Kate





Artsy pics








I hope this will become 2007's new fashion rage.




















































Look closely at this one's 'clothing'


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 23, 2007)

*Funny*
Soccer goal celebration compilation

Photo illusions


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 23, 2007)

Gotta love the random rhino cock


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2007)

*Sexy*
















Aria Giovanni wallpaper




















Zdenka Podkapova


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2007)

Special Dog.... Video

one video, sexy, funny and hardcore.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2007)

Stupid Burglar Electrocuted Video


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2007)

*Hardcore*
Flexible archer

*Other*
Knee vs head
Knee wins.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 5, 2007)

Hardcore


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2007)

this thread should be stickified


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll have time for a grand update next week I think. I'll upload progress pics in my journal then too. I'm really busy atm and I have so much to do before going to work fulltime.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2007)

The 10 picture (incl. smilies) limit sucks.  

*Hardcore*
Amazing card tricks

*Funny*








Soccer balls

*Other*
Time-lapsing through nature

Cannes award winning commercial: The Wind

Mortal Kombat in Central Park Watch the first and the last part with this one. The middle is too long winded.

Transformers Snail

*Sexy*








Those are not nipples. It's art.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2007)

*Sexy*
































(Repost worthy)


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hardcore*
...

Biking

Amazing goal

Extreme fishing

I do not want to have sex with this woman

*Funny*





Shaggy calls for a cab

Smart dog

News slip-up

*Other*
Some people deserve to die

Jetpack

Crazy jap - world's fastest drinker

Trolls

Daft Punk Groovy Dancing Feel teh phunk.

Uhhuh...

Slomo bullet

Bike crashes

Panda Prison Break

Chinese/jap (?) fighting an octopus Weren't you convinced that they're all loonies in China and Japan yet?

Slomo bursting balloon

For the catlovers

Bigger cats

Underwater undercover

*Music Videos*
James Brown - Sex machine

*Sexy*
Kyra

Brianna Frost

Surpise [NSFW Ads]

Kelly Brook





Valentina Zelyaeva





Kyla Cole (Hint: Google her!)


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 11, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Sexy*




who is that?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Wish I knew.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> this thread should be stickified


I get the feeling...your keyboard already is...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I get the feeling...your keyboard already is...


They say interpretations say most about the interpreter.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> They say interpretations say most about the interpreter.


ssshhhh.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2007)

click smiley....


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 13, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> click smiley....


Haha! In the comments:

"And the Darwin award goes to..."


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2007)

WTF?
Weng Weng Rap - CollegeHumor video


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 14, 2007)

For all of you, who have been living under a rock for the past few months.

*Music Videos*





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Yes, he's gay, but so was Freddy from Queen. The videos suck, but the music is so addictive...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

*Sexy*
Kyra pole dancing


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hardcore*
How posing should be done


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2007)

nice


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *Hardcore*
> How posing should be done



I think thats the 4th time I've seen that routine done by a different person.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2007)

funny

Video of optician - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

I got attacked by flesh eating rabbits and they took over my PC for a minute until I managed to grab my shovel. 





They placed the first part of this update in Fufu's journal. You'll be forced to up his view count.

The first part with real girls

Don't hate me.





*Sexy: Special Edition*
Normally I'm not really into the fictional girls, but these are looking pretty good.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

...






*Let me know if you like 'em!*


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2007)

This just keeps getting better......


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

*Sexy*


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2007)

I should come here more often


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 7, 2007)

*Funny*
Surfer Dude!!!!!11!1one1

Best of Bollywood 1
Best of Bollywood 2

*Other*
Darren 'Professor Splash' Taylor attempts to break the world record pool jumping: a jump from a ~35ft. height into a 1ft. deep pool.
Link 

---

Peter Aerts (3 times K-1 World Champion) VS Bob 'The Beast' Sapp
Fight
Peter after the fight: "Next year I'll face a real opponent and knock him the fuck out! Ush!"

---

Top 20 Most Earning Hip-hop artists
1. Jay-Z - $34 million
2. 50 Cent - $32 million
3. P Diddy - $28 million
4. Timbaland - $21 million
5. Dr. Dre - $20 million
6. Eminem - $18 million
7. Snoop Dogg - $17 million
8. Kanye West - $17 million
9. Pharrell Williams - $17 million
10. Scott Storch - $17 million
11. Ludacris - $16 million
12. T.I. - $16 million
13. Outkast $14 million
14. Lil John $14 million
15. Ice Cube $13 million
16. Jermaine Dupri $12 million
17. Swizz Beatz - $12 million
18. Chamillionaire - $11 million
19. The Game - $11 million
20. Yung Joc - $10 million    

---

True Romance - asking your lady to marry you in public


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

*Other*
Octopus VS Shark

Flexible ladies

*Music*
Some albums I'd recommend:

George Thorogood and the Destroyers - Bad to the Bone
Lenny Kravitz - Greatest Hits
Metallica - The Black Album
Guess Who - American Woman
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Mika - Life in Cartoon Motion

*Sexy: Baby got Back SE*
Veronica Zemanova

Fernanda Goeth 

























Vida Guerra


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

*Sexy*
Anastasia













Carolina Marconi


----------



## goob (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh...helllllll yes.....


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2007)

*Sexy*
Anka Romensky









Carli Banks

Alina Vacariu gallery


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 14, 2007)

funny.

Ron Coleman 2002


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> funny.
> 
> Ron Coleman 2002



wow, he looks so different.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

VERY Funny Got Milk Commercial


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.jeffbridges.com/images/somethingtodo1.gif


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

http://www.syberpunk.com/cgi-bin/index.pl?page=signs1


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2007)

this is really cool when it says to look away

Crazy Optical Illusion Video


----------



## fufu (Sep 15, 2007)

FishOrCutBait said:


> funny.
> 
> Ron Coleman 2002



Maybe that is a Ron Coleman, but that is not the Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 16, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> this is really cool when it says to look away
> 
> Crazy Optical Illusion Video


It didn't work for me the first time, but then I concentrated harder and it worked. I love optical illusions!


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 16, 2007)

*Sexy*
Tease [NSFW Ads]


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> It didn't work for me the first time, but then I concentrated harder and it worked. I love optical illusions!




that one's my new favorite. i like stereograms too.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 20, 2007)

*Sexy*

[NSFW!]






































Kate


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 20, 2007)

*Sexy*
More Kate


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 20, 2007)

Bruce Lee - Videos and Photo Gallery


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 7, 2007)

*Sexy*
Sloggi recently held a competition in Holland for the best Dutch ass. 
The top 400 results
[Click 'Start diashow' at the top of the page to start a slideshow]
[Change the number in the box at the bottom of the page to showcase numbers X to X]


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 20, 2007)

*Music Videos*
Dutch rap

I have no idea if you will like this, but I was so very curious how you'd see this. It's a Dutch low-budget music video and it's a parody of the current gangsta rap with all its ho's, ignorance, bling and stupidity.

Some translated lyrics (in Dutch they're really funny and actually rhyme. Lots of ambiguous words etc.) :

Start of the song:

_I'm broke, nigga, I'm broke!
OK. 
Check it out.
Who am I? I'm the shiiit of all these rappers.
Bitches wanna chill with the click, but the click ain't here.
Gimme some beer, give Willy XTC.
Skanks here, skanks there, skanks everywhere.
Skanks on crack, skanks on henessy, that skank's named Stephanie.
She wants to come to my crib, but I don't fuck around with 'em ugly chicks.
You know how I live, spacing as if I were in the motherfucking matrix. 
[matrix effects in clip]
Ya, call me anonymous, yep, call me anonymous.
And baby don't get mad when I start touching ya.
I, I, I am the man, and ya ya, the man is me.
And you're just some faggot. 
Baby, it's so ... [fade]_

Chorus:

_I'm dumb, stupid and famous. x3
Bitches touch my penis._

When the skinny white guy starts:

_English? Yeah, a bit. I speak it better than most of you.
Did my graduation, but I hang around my nigga's too much._

When the fat black guy starts:

_Willis Willis is the illest, I tear it down.
Bitches wanna chill in me.
Is it natural? Nigga no way, nigga no way, no way.
Bitches wanna chill 'cos I'm on TV._






If you're like "What the fuck? ZZZZZ." here's something to cheer you up.

*Sexy [NSFW]*


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 20, 2007)

Cheerleaders

Ashley Brooks

Black babe Brianna (crappy music and NSFW ads included)


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hardcore*
SLAMBALL: explained

Slamball compilation

Slamball dunks

*Funny*
Jeff Dunham: Achmed

Jeff Dunham: Walter

Jeff Dunham: Peanut & Jose

Jeff Dunham: Arguing with myself (full show I think)

*Sexy*
Monica Bellucci


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 5, 2007)

BTW, would it be possible to change the name of this thread to _Witchy's Linkdump_?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2007)

*Sexy*
Monica Bellucci


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> *Hardcore*
> How posing should be done


I think most posing routines are, well, dull. Plain boring, just a set of 6 or so poses following each other up. As the above vid demonstrates, not all routines have to be boring. In fact they can be hilarious. Watch this.

GMV#5
GMV#3
GMV#2
Double team
Crowd goes crazy


----------



## Rubes (Jan 15, 2008)

id have to say the 4th one is the best outta all of the posing routines.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Monica Belluci is voluptious heaven.  Giggity giggity....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Jan 24, 2008)

*Hardcore*
For you kickboxing fans:

Bob Sapp VS Kimo - funny shit 





YouTube Video











Bob Sapp VS Remy Bonjasky - elf vs troll?





YouTube Video











Remy Bonjasky highlights - one of my favorite fighters. He can fly!





YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 24, 2008)

Great KOs





YouTube Video











*Sexy*
[NSFW ADS]


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 24, 2008)

OK this page's lay-out is fucked.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 24, 2008)

*Funny*
Puss in boots without boots.





YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob Sapp VS Kimo hahahaha


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 29, 2008)

*Interesting*
Deep sea creatures: fact or fiction? I haven't looked into this yet, but do you think it's real?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 29, 2008)

BTW, Prince, what's the highest number of views a thread has ever received on these boards? I intend to break that record.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 29, 2008)

its legal to make people that big?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

The pictures? I don't see why not. If you make them too big, the thread goes to shit though.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> BTW, Prince, what's the highest number of views a thread has ever received on these boards? I intend to break that record.




Rock's Whoring Thread 			( 		
 	 		 			 		 			 			 				Rocco32 			 		


*120,440* 




maybe


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2008)

Gazer's Girlies (contains nudity) 
 	 		 			 		 			 			 				Little Wing 			 		


*86,633*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2008)

Sexy, funny, hardcore: Testosterone (incl. updates) 
 	 		 			 		 			 			 				Witchblade 			 		


*16,042*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2008)

shouldn't be too hard cuz me n rocco's threads are locked.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe in two years or so. 

Quality > quantity IMO, so I'm not going to bomb this thread. I'm too lazy to update frequently anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Maybe in two years or so.
> 
> Quality > quantity IMO, so I'm not going to bomb this thread. I'm too lazy to update frequently anyway.



just make a folder in your bookmarks n when you see something worth putting here bm it till you have time to post it. i save pics to an iron mag folder on my pc, guess i need to put a hot babes one in there. gazer's is an amazing thread but i had a lot of help posting in it and there are some pretty hot spots in rocco's thread too. i used to check it in the morning sometime and i think some posting in there was fueled by morning wood.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

I rarely save anything on my PC, but I do sometimes bookmark pages. 

I could post links or use my gallery, but I know threads are a far more convenient way to view pictures.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

> Who's Your Daddy?
> 
> The following are all replies that British women have put on Child Support Agency forms in the section for listing father's details. These are genuine excerpts from the forms:
> 
> ...


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

> THE DARWIN AWARDS
> 
> Yes, these are all true. They are finally out again. It's an annual honour given to the person who did the gene pool the biggest service by killing themselves in the most extraordinarily stupid way. Last year's winner was the fellow who was killed by a Coke machine which toppled over on top of him as he was attempting to tip a free soda out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

bloodninja is the man. I'll see if I can find more of him. 

Fat IRC chick wants it...

sweet17: Hi
bloodninja: hello
bloodninja: who is this?
sweet17: just a someone?
bloodninja: A someone I know?
sweet17: nope
bloodninja: Then why the hell are you bothering me?
sweet17: well sorrrrrry
sweet17: I just wanted to chat with you
bloodninja: why?
sweet17: nevermind your an jerk
bloodninja: Hey wait a minute
sweet17: yes?
bloodninja: look I'm sorry. I'm just a little paranoid
sweet17: paranoid?
bloodninja: yes
sweet17: of what?
sweet17: me?
bloodninja: No. I'm in hiding.
sweet17: LOL
bloodninja: Don't ******* laugh at me!
bloodninja: This **** is serious!
sweet17: What are you hiding from?
bloodninja: The cops.
sweet17: gimme a ******* break
bloodninja: I'm serious.
sweet17: I don't get it
bloodninja: The cops are after me.
sweet17: For what?
bloodninja: I'm wanted in three states
sweet17: For???
bloodninja: It's kindof embarrasing.
bloodninja: I had sex with a turkey.
bloodninja: Hello?
sweet17: You are ******* sick.
bloodninja: Send me your picture.
sweet17: why?
bloodninja: so I know you aren't one of them.
sweet17: One of what?
bloodninja: The cops.
sweet17: I'm not a cop i told you
bloodninja: Then send me your picture.
sweet17: hold on
bloodninja: Hurry up.
bloodninja: Are you there?
bloodninja: **** you, cop!
sweet17: Hey sorry
sweet17: I had to do something for my mom.
bloodninja: I thought you were trying to find a picture to send to me.
bloodninja: When really you were notifying the authorities.
bloodninja: Weren't you!?
sweet17: thats not it
bloodninja: Then what?
sweet17: I don't want to send you the picture cause I'm not pretty
bloodninja: Most cops aren't
sweet17: IM NOT A ******* COP YOU ********!
bloodninja: Then send me the picture.
sweet17: fine. What's your e-mail?
bloodninja: Just send it through here.
sweet17: alright *PIC*
sweet17: Did you get it?
bloodninja: Hold on. I'm looking.
sweet17: That was me back in may
sweet17: I've lost weight since then.
bloodninja: I hope so
sweet17: what?!?
sweet17: that hurt my feelings.
bloodninja: Did it?
sweet17: Yes. I'm not that much smaller than that now.
bloodninja: Will it make you feel better if I send you my picture?
sweet17: yes
bloodninja: Alright let me find it.
sweet17: kks
bloodninja: Okay here it is. *PIC*
sweet17: this isn't you.
bloodninja: I'll be damned if it ain't!
sweet17: You don't look like that.
bloodninja: How the hell do you know?
sweet17: cause your profile has another picture.
bloodninja: The profile pic is a fake.
bloodninja: I use it to hide from the cops.
sweet17: You look like the Farm Fresh guy lol
bloodninja: Well, you look like you ATE the Farm Fresh guy....
bloodninja: Not to mention all the groceries.
sweet17: Go **** yourself
bloodninja: I was going to until I saw that picture
bloodninja: Now my unit won't get hard for a week.
sweet17: I shouldn't have sent you that picture.
sweet17: You've done nothing but slam me.
sweet17: you hurt me.
bloodninja: And calling me the Farm Fresh guy doesn't hurt me?
sweet17: I thought you were bullcrapping me!
bloodninja: Why would I do that?
sweet17: I can't believe that cops are after you
bloodninja: I can't believe Santa lets you sit on his lap..
sweet17: **** YOU!!!
bloodninja: You'd break both of his legs.
sweet17: You're a ******* *******!
sweet17: I've been teased my whole life because of my weight
sweet17: and you make fun of me when you don't even know me
bloodninja: Ok. I'm sorry.
sweet17: No you aren't
bloodninja: You're right. I'm not.
bloodninja: HAARRRRR!
sweet17: I'm done with you
bloodninja: Aww. I'm sorry.
sweet17: I'm putting you on ignore
bloodninja: Wait a sec
bloodninja: We got off on the wrong foot.
bloodninja: Wanna start over?
sweet17: No
bloodninja: I'll eat your kitty
sweet17: You'll what?
bloodninja: You heard me.
bloodninja: I said I'd eat your kitty.
sweet17: I thought you said you couldn't get it hard after seeing my picture
bloodninja: Do I need a hard-on to eat your kitty?
sweet17: I'd like to know that the man eating me out is excited yes
bloodninja: Well I'm not like most men.
bloodninja: I get excited in different ways.
sweet17: Like what?
bloodninja: Do you really wanna know?
sweet17: I don't know
bloodninja: You have to tell me yes or no.
sweet17: I'm afraid to
bloodninja: Why?
sweet17: cause
bloodninja: cause why?
sweet17: well lets see
sweet17: you say you have sex with turkeys. You call me fat. then you wanna eat me out
sweet17: doesn't that seem strange to you?
bloodninja: Nope
sweet17: well its strange to me
bloodninja: Fine. I won't do it if you don't want me to
sweet17: I didn't say that
bloodninja: So is that a yes?
sweet17: I guess so.
bloodninja: Ok. I need your help getting excited though.
bloodninja: Are you willing?
sweet17: What do you need me to do?
bloodninja: I need you talk like a pirate.
sweet17: ???
bloodninja: When I start to go limp... you say "HARRRR!!!"
bloodninja: ok?
bloodninja: Hello?
sweet17: You can't be serious
bloodninja: Oh yes I am!
bloodninja: It's my fantasy.
sweet17: this is retarded
bloodninja: Do you want it or not?
sweet17: Yes I want it.
bloodninja: Then you'll do it for me?
sweet17: sure
bloodninja: Ok. Here we go.
bloodninja: I gently remove your panties and being to massage your thighs.
bloodninja: You get really juicy thinking about my tounge brushing up against them
bloodninja: I softly begin to tounge your wet kitty.
bloodninja: I run my tounge up and down your smooth ****.
sweet17: mmmm yeah
bloodninja: uh oh ...going limp.
sweet17: Har
bloodninja: You gotta do better than that!
bloodninja: Your picture was really bad.
sweet17: HARRRRRRRRRRRR
bloodninja: Ahhhh. Much better. I feel your kitty get more moist with every stroke.
bloodninja: I softly suck on your **** bringing it in and out of my mouth.
bloodninja: Your juices run down my chin as your scent makes its way to my nose.
bloodninja: I begin to feel empowered by your femininity.
sweet17: mmmmmm you are good
bloodninja: I feel your thighs tighten as I **** harder
bloodninja: going limp
sweet17: HARRRRRRR
bloodninja: Mmmm I grab your swelling buttocks in my hands.
bloodninja: You begin to sway back and forth.
bloodninja: going limp
sweet17: this is stupid
bloodninja: ...still limp
bloodninja: Do it!
sweet17: HARRRRRRRRRRRRR
bloodninja: I turn you around to lick your *******.
bloodninja: I pry apart that battleship you call your ass.
bloodninja: I see poo nuggets hanging from the hair around your ass.
sweet17: WTF?!?!?
bloodninja: They stink really bad.
sweet17: OMG STOP!!!
bloodninja: I start to get fed up with your ugly ass
bloodninja: I tear off your wooden peg leg.
bloodninja: I ram it up your ass.
sweet17: YOURE A ******* PYSCHO!!
bloodninja: Then I pour hot carmel over your head.
bloodninja: And turn you into a ******* candy apple...
bloodninja: I kick you in the face!
sweet17: **** YOU *******!!
bloodninja: The celluloid from your cheeks hits the side of the cabin...
bloodninja: Your parrot flys away.
bloodninja: ...going limp again.
bloodninja: Hello?
bloodninja: Say it!
bloodninja: HAARRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

Bloodninja: Wanna cyber?
DirtyKate: K, but don't tell anybody ;-)
DirtyKate: Who are you?
Bloodninja: I've got blond hair, blue eyes, I work out a lot
Bloodninja: And I have a part time job delivering for Papa John's in my Geo Storm.
DirtyKate: You sound sexy.. I bet you want me in the back of your car..
Bloodninja: Maybe some other time. You should call up Papa John's and make an order
DirtyKate: Haha! OK
DirtyKate: Hello! I'd like an extra-EXTRA large pizza just dripping with sauce.
Bloodninja: Well, first they would say, "Hello, this is Papa John's, how may I help you", then they tell you the specials, and then you would make your order. So that's an X-Large. What toppings do you want?
DirtyKate: I want everything, baby!
Bloodninja: Is this a delivery?
DirtyKate: Umm...Yes
DirtyKate: So you're bringing the pizza to my house now? Cause I'm home alone... and I think I'll take a shower...
Bloodninja: Good. It will take about fifteen minutes to cook, and then I'll drive to your house.
**pause**
DirtyKate:I'm almost finished with my shower... Hurry up!
Bloodninja: You can't hurry good pizza.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

bloodninja:  Baby, I been havin a tough night so treat me nice aight?

BritneySpears14: Aight.

bloodninja: Slip out of those pants baby, yeah.

BritneySpears14: I slip out of my pants, just for you, bloodninja.

bloodninja: Oh yeah, aight. Aight, I put on my robe and wizard hat.

BritneySpears14: Oh, I like to play dress up.

bloodninja: Me too baby.

BritneySpears14: I kiss you softly on your chest.

bloodninja: I cast Lvl. 3 Eroticism. You turn into a real beautiful woman.

BritneySpears14: Hey...

bloodninja: I meditate to regain my mana, before casting Lvl. 8 Cock of the Infinite.

BritneySpears14: Funny I still don't see it.

bloodninja: I spend my mana reserves to cast Mighty F*ck of the Beyondness.

BritneySpears14: You are the worst cyber partner ever. This is ridiculous.

bloodninja: Don't f*ck with me bitch, I'm the mightiest sorcerer of the lands.

bloodninja: I steal yo soul and cast Lightning Lvl. 1,000,000 Your body explodes into a fine bloody mist, because you are only a Lvl. 2 Druid.

BritneySpears14: Don't ever message me again you piece of ****.

bloodninja: Robots are trying to drill my brain but my lightning shield inflicts DOA attack, leaving the robots as flaming piles of metal.

bloodninja: King Arthur congratulates me for destroying Dr. Robotnik's evil army of Robot Socialist Republics. The cold war ends. Reagan steals my accomplishments and makes like it was cause of him.

bloodninja: You still there baby? I think it's getting hard now.

bloodninja: Baby?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

bloodninja:  Ok baby, we got to hurry, I don't know how long I can keep it ready for you.

j_gurli3: thats ok. ok i'm a japanese schoolgirl, what r u.

bloodninja: A Rhinocerus. Well, hung like one, thats for sure.

j_gurli3: haha, ok lets go.

j_gurli3: i put my hand through ur hair, and kiss u on the neck.

bloodninja: I stomp the ground, and snort, to alert you that you are in my breeding territory.

j_gurli3: haha, ok, u know that turns me on.

j_gurli3: i start unbuttoning ur shirt.

bloodninja: Rhinoceruses don't wear shirts.

j_gurli3: No, ur not really a Rhinocerus silly, it's just part of the game.

bloodninja: Rhinoceruses don't play games. They f*cking charge your ass.

j_gurli3: stop, cmon be serious.

bloodninja: It doesn't get any more serious than a Rhinocerus about to charge your ass.

bloodninja: I stomp my feet, the dust stirs around my tough skinned feet.

j_gurli3: thats it.

bloodninja: Nostrils flaring, I lower my head. My horn, like some phallic symbol of my potent virility, is the last thing you see as skulls collide and mine remains the victor. You are now a bloody red ragdoll suspended in the air on my mighty horn.

bloodninja: Goddam am I hard now.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

BritneySpears14:  Ok, are you ready?

eminemBNJA: Aight, yeah I'm ready.

BritneySpears14: I like your music Em... Tee hee.

eminemBNJA: huh huh, yeah, I make it for the ladies.

BritneySpears14: Mmm, we like it a lot. Let me show you.

BritneySpears14: I take off your pants, slowly, and massage your muscular physique.

eminemBNJA: Oh I like that Baby. I put on my robe and wizard hat.

BritneySpears14: What the f*ck, I told you not to message me again.

eminemBNJA: Oh ****

BritneySpears14: I swear if you do it one more time I'm gonna report your ISP and say you were sending me kiddie porn you f*ck up.

eminemBNJA: Oh ****

eminemBNJA: damn I gotta write down your names or something


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

Jdogg: Hey
QT-Pie: Hey
Jdogg: whats goin on
QT-Pie: Nothing. Who are you?
Jdogg: Jdogg. Wanna cyber?
QT-Pie: what does that mean?
Jdogg: what are you wearing?
QT-Pie: T-shirt. Jeans.
Jdogg: Garter belt?
QT-Pie: Ummm...no.
Jdogg: Are we gonna cyber or not?
QT-Pie: uh, okay.
Jdogg: Sweet, I start by rubbing your ass all around. You love this.
Jdogg: You're wet already. I can smell your pussy stink from here.
QT-Pie: WHAT?!
Jdogg: I execute standing position 12 from the Kama Sutra. Passion fills the room. Your head is close to the ceiling fan.
Jdogg: You leave everything to jdogg.
Jdogg: I am completely inside of you. You are my dick puppet. I put on a little play.
QT-Pie: This is weird. I should go.
Jdogg: I drop you on the ground, and lay a stripe down your back.
QT-Pie: A stripe?
Jdogg: I need a sandwich.
QT-Pie: You're a freak.
Jdogg: I was great. You loved it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

murph_304: hi
murph_304: there
bIond_n_a_vette: hi ya stud
murph_304: hows your cat
bIond_n_a_vette: hungry for your manhood
murph_304: so how did you afford to get a vette..??
bIond_n_a_vette: i worked a lot of hours on my back, want ride me?
bIond_n_a_vette: i am more fun to ride in than my vette
murph_304: Hmmmmm, really?
bIond_n_a_vette: yes
murph_304: how old are you.?
bIond_n_a_vette: 23
murph_304: and what do you look like..??
bIond_n_a_vette: blond, with big tits
murph_304: where are you from..
bIond_n_a_vette: houston
murph_304: damn, a long way away.... but i wish i was there........
bIond_n_a_vette: want to have sex over the phone?
murph_304: it will cost a fortune............
bIond_n_a_vette: ill call you then
bIond_n_a_vette: whats your number?
murph_304: but i'm from sydney, australia
murph_304: not even in the us
bIond_n_a_vette: i dont care, i want to hear your manly voice
murph_304: i cant at the moment...... but add me to your friends list and maybe we can later..
bIond_n_a_vette: its now or never
murph_304: Whats your name anyway
bIond_n_a_vette: Ralph
murph_304: Ralph..????????/


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 30, 2008)

Complete bloodninja series


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 2, 2008)

*Sexy*
Wallpaper
Wallpaper
Wallpaper
Wallpaper














That's not a nipple. It's part of her necklace. Really.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 2, 2008)

Wallpaper


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Feb 5, 2008)

*Music videos*
I like 'em girls kiss girls Dayum, she's hot! Anyone know who she is?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hardcore*
Badr Hari VS Ruslan Karaev





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 6, 2008)

*Hardcore*
Manhoef VS Cyborg - Cage Rage





YouTube Video











Brutal fight.


----------



## Rubes (Feb 6, 2008)

both of them were out cold on their feet that was crazy


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, the last minute was awesome. Cyborg was still trying to go after Manhoef, not knowing he had already lost, and Manhoef just didn't give a shit anymore. He just dropped down flat. Did you see the lack of power behind those last punches of Cyborg? Awesome.


----------



## Rubes (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah there was nothing behind his last punches at all


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 8, 2008)

*Funny*
Babies spacin' like a mofo
Annoying fake crowd laughs, but the baby on the right is too funny.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 8, 2008)

Kickboxer?





Bob Sapp





Bob Sapp 





Kimbo Slice ft. Homo Neanderthalis


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 10, 2008)

*Miscellaneous*
Noob parkour = pain

*Sexy*





No Click Image Viewer filled with babe pics [NSFW]

NCIV Chick

NCIV Chick #2 [NSFW]

NCIV 100 best bums [NSFW]

Keeley Hazell photoshoot (you'll have to click )

Lotta ass NCIV


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Feb 12, 2008)

*Sexy*
Webcam girl  

You can turn it off after the climax. Nothing happens afterward except moaning.

*Funny*
9 things I learned watching random stock photos

*Hardcore*
Bob Sapp VS Remy Bonjasky

You can skip to the fight at 4:30, but the promotion is fun. After the KO, nothing really happens anymore.

Bob Sapp VS Ernesto Hoost





YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Do you agree with the ref?

Why Bob Sapp sucks
I gotta give him some credit though. Every fight with The Beast is sure to be both hilarious and exciting.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> *Sexy*
> Webcam girl
> 
> You can turn it off after the climax. Nothing happens afterward except moaning.



    hahahahahaha


----------



## SYN (Feb 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> What does Marsellus Wallace look like? Dutch site, but just click the above vid and it will play.



why is Samuel l Jackson in every movie ever made?
what movie is that by the way?


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 12, 2008)

SYN said:


> why is Samuel l Jackson in every movie ever made?
> what movie is that by the way?


 Pulp Fiction


----------



## SYN (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> The Most beautiful woman in the World......



i loved her in that adam sandler movie. she is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## SYN (Feb 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Pulp Fiction



i've never seen it. i've seen a lot of parts to it but never got interested enough to see the whole thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## SYN (Feb 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I like that one. I'm a big fan of black & white pics.



absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video




there will never be another... ever.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



hello 'curves in all the right places' lady


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

holy shit... car ballet






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

YouTube Video











he who hesitates masturbates


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 13, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was great


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> that was great



i was cracking up. her son "what have i done? i'm going to hell..." haha


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hardcore*
Freaky Gymnastics

Monkeys will watch with envious eyes

Crossfit ain't got shit on this

... eh


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hardcore*
Figured I might as well strip the entire strengthmill forums for all the view worthy stuff they've got.

Andy Bolton: "Piec'a cake"





YouTube Video











Oly Snatch


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 15, 2008)

Naughty Pole Dancing Lessons - Top10Virals.com

the thing where she stretches her hip down as she rolls it kinda is a very cool belly dancing move.


----------



## rantheman (Feb 15, 2008)

funny...Nice snake http://crazyshit.com/cnt/pics/15286


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2008)

*Sexy*
CamWithHer 2.0 Compilation


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Mar 11, 2008)

*Misc.*
17 Greatest Horror Movie Weapons


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)

Linkinn - The Incredible Jamie Eason

more jamie eason sorry i'd post them but my browser keeps crashing.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)

Le Playmate anni 70 by Lola Fox

i thought this would be good to illustrate porn from my day to whats available now but looking at it strikes me OMG look at all the nice NATURAL boobs. no ugly tupperware at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2008)

stumble is great.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2008)

i looked at a few pictures in the playboy link before i posted it and some more after...  is it just me or do all those natural breasts seem to look funny now that we've seen so many implants? they seemed odd to me.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 27, 2008)

*Funny*
Random funny pictures #1
#2

Fun with food

*Sexy*
If you're into drunk party girls:
#1
#2

Silvana teasing

*Misc.*
Magician
If you've seen half, you've seen it all. Still pretty good though.

For movie fans:
Homage to Quentin Tarantino

Homage to Scorsese #1
#2


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i looked at a few pictures in the playboy link before i posted it and some more after...  is it just me or do all those natural breasts seem to look funny now that we've seen so many implants? they seemed odd to me.




I love Thanksgiving turkeyâ???¦itâ??????s the only time in Los Angeles that you see natural breasts.(*Arnold Schwarzenegger*)


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 2, 2008)

Today is '911 calls' day.

*Funny*





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 2, 2008)

*Sexy*





























No click image viewers:
Rosario Cannavo

Keeley Hazell

Blonde


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 2, 2008)

The Rosario link doesn't work =(


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 3, 2008)

Hm you're right. I think freenet stopped hosting the gallery.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 5, 2008)

*Misc.*
Stop motion dance off


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 5, 2008)

haha. clever.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 7, 2008)

*Misc.*
You suck at photoshop Must-see for you photoshoppers. Parts 1-10.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hardcore*
Highliner

*Funny*
Brittish humour: argument clinic by Monty Python (for Gazhole)

*Misc.*
Such atrociously bad rapping it's painful

Aston Martin design #1
#2
#3

*Sexy*
Heidi Klum






















Lanny Barbie (for KelJu)


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

yellow is such a nice spring color.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

pretty


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

pretty curves


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

*Misc.*





YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

I must say, LW, you have the best taste when it comes to women's physiques. 

edit: and your taste of art ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I must say, LW, you have the best taste when it comes to women's physiques.
> 
> edit: and your taste of art ain't too shabby either.



thanks  if i could pick out my body i think i'd do pretty good. i love men but hardly ever save their images. i think there is some little girl that loved her pretty dolls thing to the saving womens pictures, no sexual attraction just an appreciation for what is lovely.

the graphic art with text i'm just starting to notice and it's amazing.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

this is from a text artist n has the word soul hidden in it


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

This site has high quality art work, but you'll have to sift through the high quantities to find it.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

*Sexy*


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> This site has high quality art work, but you'll have to sift through the high quantities to find it.



nice thanks. i can waste hours going through photography site. worn wood, trees, doors, windows, aged iron fences... i have folders of everything haha.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 13, 2008)

i don't see anything in post 310 or 311


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

Hm, they work for me. They both contain an image that stretches the screen even on my 22" monitor and .gif images. That might be it.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 13, 2008)

That's posts 310 and 311 minus the .gifs.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> That's posts 310 and 311 minus the .gifs.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 14, 2008)

i still don't see anything.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 15, 2008)

K, they've disappeared for me too now.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> this is from a text artist n has the word soul hidden in it


I see several souls.....


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> *Misc.*
> Stop motion dance off


They can't beat the Drunken Indian Dance





YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Apr 15, 2008)

www.breedart.org - international art group and premier artist community is one of my favorite art sites next to DA, some of the images have inspired poems and dream memoirs.....they make great desktop wallpapers too.....


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2008)

nice


----------



## maniclion (Apr 16, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> nice


I can look at that image for hours and see so many different things going on, like the figure with the torch is an angel leading a lost soul from the belly of the beast, then you see the wings look like a wicked demonic tricerotops, then you see a mix of decaying animal parts in this belly of the beast, then you see a furled flower that may be a disintegrating horse head....I love these things....


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 18, 2008)

*Funny*
Charlie the unicorn II


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 18, 2008)

*Sexy*
Alessandra Ambrosio

Peach


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 18, 2008)

Fucking hot link protection.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sexy*


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Apr 26, 2008)

*Sexy*
Wallpaper


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2008)

Absolute honey.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 26, 2008)

Wallpaper


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 27, 2008)

*Misc.*
It's sleepy time.





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 27, 2008)

BTW, I think I'm going to stop hotlinking babe pics. Only 25% of what I post actually gets displayed anyway.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 27, 2008)

link'em instead...I don't think you should stop.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 27, 2008)

Hm I could link them, but clicking on everything is a pain in the ass and I'd have to link to every individual picture, because the galleries are usually NSFW.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 30, 2008)

*Misc.*
Dark Knight VS Batman Nicely done.

A gotta-have: the Neo Cube


----------



## Witchblade (May 1, 2008)

*Misc.*
Family Guy Maxtrix trailer Neatly compiled.

Shipwreck compilation


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

IMO, having to wait for the pictures to load is the pain in the ass.

Link 'em and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

*Misc.*
Photoshopper's blog Check out the vid in post #5 or so.

Slo-mo laster burning through metal

Slo-mo mentos in coke


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

All right, I'll see what I can link.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

*Sexy*
NCIV
Wallpaper
NCIV
pic
pic
pic
Galleries
Gallery
NCIV

I'll try to use the NCIV as much as I can, but it doesn't always work.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

*Funny*





YouTube Video










MMmMMmmMmMmMMmmMMMMmMMMMMMmMmMmMmMmm!






YouTube Video










Look, bitch, I'm Rick James.






YouTube Video










SLAP SLAP SLAP SLAP!

Dave Chappelle the master.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

*Hardcore*
How to squat.





YouTube Video










Perfect form.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

A completely natural reaction...





YouTube Video


----------



## danzik17 (May 6, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

Pwned!


----------



## lnvanry (May 7, 2008)

OMG....I wish I knew the story of that last video.  What the hell was he doing up there?


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2008)

*Misc.*
Action movie quotes





YouTube Video











Predator Redux 





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (May 8, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> YouTube Video


It's a good thing the fire truck _broke_ his fall.


----------



## Witchblade (May 8, 2008)

*Misc.*
Video mash-up (mainstream)

Electro mash-up (electro & dance)

CB Shaw got skills. If you like these videos, be sure to check out the rest of their shit.


----------



## Witchblade (May 9, 2008)

*Misc.*
Water accident

Britain's got talent: Michael Jackson imitator

Metacafe and youtube aren't functioning properly on my PC somehow. They auto-pause after 5 seconds of video play.


----------



## Witchblade (May 10, 2008)

*Funny*
Black girl goes crazy in subway: subtitled

I'M PRESIDENT CHARLEY!


----------



## Little Wing (May 10, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> *Funny*
> Black girl goes crazy in subway: subtitled
> 
> I'M PRESIDENT CHARLEY!



hopefully when she got off the bus it ran over her.


----------



## Witchblade (May 13, 2008)

*Sexy*
Gallery
Gallery
Gallery


----------



## Witchblade (May 14, 2008)

*Funny*
Fanfare + annoying kid = annoyed fanfare

*Misc.*
Beautiful pictures of our planet

Chinese car crash test: 100% safe


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

sexy
Dwight Yoakam - Fast As You





YouTube Video












more

Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child





YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

Bruce Springsteen - Fire






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

Springsteen - Thunder Road






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

The Traveling Wilburys : Handle With Care






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

Roy Orbison - You Got It (1988)







YouTube Video












these songs make me glad there are the testosterone laced sex among us humans


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

The Mavericks-What a Crying Shame






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

The Mavericks - Here Comes The Rain







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

now a song _with_ testosterone

Nefilim - Penetration







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

great dress


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

nice curves


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

nice curves


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

i collect vintage aprons so i love this pic.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

got milk?


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

nice curves


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

nice shoes


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)

nice shoes


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (May 26, 2008)

*Hardcore*
Robot dance moves

Kobe vs Michael

Nice updates BTW, LW.


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 26, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> nice curves



excellent curves indeed!

some nice pics LW!


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Sarah Castro


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Jean J.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Monica Mark


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Trina Goosby


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2008)

Summer Kalish


----------



## Witchblade (May 29, 2008)

I thought Jean said she didn't have boobs.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I thought Jean said she didn't have boobs.



some women don't credit their small boobs. i think they're lovely.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2008)

Misc. category now further defined.

*Bizarre*


























Vagina lady

Chinese woman purposefully mutilates own feet to fit into 'fancy' shoes

Star Wars meets WWII

Guy in wheel chair accident

*Cool*
Nice animation

*Sexy*
Hot five

Katie

Carmen Electra [1 NSFW]


----------



## goob (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Witch, wrong thread I know.

But how you liking Hollands start to Euro 2008?  Best team out there by a mile so far.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't worry about going off-topic in this thread. It's all fun and games.

I'm not really into soccer and I'm no expert on the subject (I normally don't even watch the matches), but we're doing awesome. Crushed Italy and France and we're playing great. The coach's new tactics are, contrary to critics' previous opinions, working. I think we'll make it to the semi-finals and, if we keep this level of play up, have a shot at the title.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Monica Mark


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2008)

Monica is soooo hot


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2008)

*Funny*
Ah fuck. I can't believe you've done this.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

Kinda has a *Salvador Dali *feel, eh?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2008)

If someone had told me he made it, I'd have believed him.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 28, 2008)

*Sexy*
Ads may be NSWF!

Emily

Blonde on blonde


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 28, 2008)

YouTube Video











id put it in her mouth


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2008)

*Funny*
Take a close look at the background in these pics

*Sexy*










[NSFW ADS ALERT] Don't forget to full-screen 

Repost worthy 
#2

Pole dancer practice Baby got skillz.

Mmmm... Natalie

How they should make ads
#2

nearlygood.com: great site.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Witchblade you look good in this picture!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you by any chance a professional comedian?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Hey Witchblade you look good in this picture!


 


Witchblade said:


> Are you by any chance a professional comedian?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 3, 2008)

Witchblade doing his cardio


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2008)

*Misc.*
Good phtography


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 14, 2008)

*Sexy*
Black barbie [Potential NSFW Ads]


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2008)

Angel Lola Love | angel lola love, stripper, video girl | teamsugar - Women's Social Network & Community.






YouTube Video











59 seconds in.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 14, 2008)

Angel Lola Luv Exposted By An Unknown Myspacer - Page 2

this is her pre surgery ass






does anyone not seriously think her "after" ass is ridiculous?






that is not photoshopped to make it look stupider watch the vid. her ass actually looks like that now.  


cutest bum collection online

click for bigger pics
he adds new ones occasionally.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 14, 2008)

Eventhough her ass is too big now, they did a good job with the surgery. The pics where her ass isn't photoshopped and put into a good perspective are really bad...

BTW, awesome link, LW! Must-see.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 19, 2008)

*Misc.*
A snake without end


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck that, I would eat her pussy until she orgasm'd herself into a coma.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 20, 2008)

vimbite said:


> it's cool here..thanks for the links guys..ill try visiting those links that are posted.im so exciting to open a new one that is posted in this forum.thanks and welcome.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 20, 2008)

I think they gave internet access to the freaks at some asylum and this site is their default home page.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2008)

*Funny*
Face-planter
Read the commentary and be sure to watch the replays.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2008)

Extra


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2008)

im whoop ass. 

from the some guy wants to kill Kentdog for talking to his girl thread...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Oct 18, 2008)

*Funny*
Gamer humour.





YouTube Video











*Music videos [NSFW]*
Club songs and remixes.

Watch it!





YouTube Video











Listen to it!





YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Better than the original.





YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











If you like Benny Benassi and you're not familiar with his songs, check...






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 18, 2008)

about time this thread came back


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> fuck that, I would eat her pussy until she orgasm'd herself into a coma.



LMAO!!! best line ever!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



You know what i find sick about this?

The suicide and prostate cancer numbers are basically the same.

That just screams injustice


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2008)

YouTube Video











andian ft adriana lima


----------

